# About communication



## Lina Pantalina (Sep 14, 2016)

Through the process of communication, parents and children express their needs, desires, worries and also their love and affection for each other. In order to have good relationships, we need effective communication.

Communication can be both passive and active.

Passive is the art of listening.Through the silence of listening, the parent helps the child find his way through his problems and discover new solutions.

In the active communication, the parent reflects the message of the child and creates a bridge of connection and negotiation. In this process, the parent uses the first person (I..) instead of the second (you..) which is less imperative. The parent communicates the message of what he feels (eg I feel sad when you do X), rather than imposing the child of a certain feeling (You should be ashamed that You make feel Z)

It is difficult;it needs practice, persistance and patience. But it is certainly worth it.

Which do you think are the obstacles of a good communication? I’d like to hear your opinion!


----------



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

I Agree with all my heart and soul. Well said


----------

